# ka24de bad lifter



## Rb25_Drifter (Oct 29, 2006)

do i have to take off the head to change an intake lifter?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE DOHC motor uses solid valve lifters; there are no hydraulics involved. What makes you think the lifter is bad? If you're getting a louder ticking sound on that lifter, you most likely need to install thicker shims to bring the valve lifter clearance back into spec.

If the lifter is indeed damaged, you need to ONLY remove the cam that's over that lifter in order to remove it.


----------

